# Kelly Controller ID



## terryg (Jan 7, 2011)

That looks the same as my one i think mine is 72V 500A.

this may help .
http://www.cloudelectric.com/category-s/9090.htm


----------



## e^2 (Jul 22, 2017)

That does help, thank you! But why would someone put a PMDC controller on my sepex motor? Maybe that is why it wasn't running great. Mine was wired and running at 96V Pb, so mine must be the bigger unit.

http://www.cloudelectric.com/product-p/co-kdz12401.htm

I have a PMDC here, I'll hook it up and see what happens.


----------



## terryg (Jan 7, 2011)

ok my one's not what i thought it was .
i got a usb lead and plugged it in and it came up with the model number.
so it kdh12500a 120V 500A happy with that.


----------



## e^2 (Jul 22, 2017)

Sweet! What software did you use? I was worried I had to get the right software before I plugged into it. Should I just download any of their software and plug in? I just got a USB to serial adapter.


----------



## e^2 (Jul 22, 2017)

Alright, I got to downloading some software and found the right one. I have a KDH09500A.


----------



## electro wrks (Mar 5, 2012)

e^2 said:


> That does help, thank you! But why would someone put a PMDC controller on my sepex motor? Maybe that is why it wasn't running great. Mine was wired and running at 96V Pb, so mine must be the bigger unit.
> 
> http://www.cloudelectric.com/product-p/co-kdz12401.htm
> 
> I have a PMDC here, I'll hook it up and see what happens.


Are you talking about the 2CM77 aircraft generator you mentioned in another thread? I'll put up my question (post 12 from that thread) RE this motor: With the shunt fields of your motor burned out, maybe the compensating coils are acting as series coils, like in a series motor. They might be too small and out of phase with the brushes for the motor to work as a proper series motor. Could this explain how these aircraft generators seem to work with PWM controllers designed for series or PM motors, but with poor performance?


----------



## e^2 (Jul 22, 2017)

Since I have the motor out on my garage floor I got to turn it by hand. It takes a lot of force to turn it so I think it burnt out its bearings, causing poor performance. Couple that with the wrong controller and I can see how it wouldn't work quite right.

Since the controller is good enough, I might just run it with my new ADC series motor! Hopefully this weekend I'll get it in and running to see what the real issue was


----------

